# hydraulic hose, big no no



## Mark

well, i guess its just me, but this is the second or third time i have exploded a hydrailic line....
last night, i heard a smalll hiss, then a POOF and stopped off the road. smoke was pooring out from the hood, popped the hood, to a really nasty burning smell. the hydraulic line had busted again. ....right off the compressor. so i need another one...or a better way. 

who thinks i could brack an anvil with a rubber hammer?


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 26 2005, 01:04 PM
> *well, i guess its just me, but this is the second or third time i have exploded a hydrailic line....
> last night, i heard a smalll hiss, then a POOF and stopped off the road. smoke was pooring out from the hood, popped the hood, to a really nasty burning smell. the hydraulic line had busted again. ....right off the compressor.  so i need another one...or a better way.
> 
> who thinks i could brack an anvil with a rubber hammer?
> [snapback]3322927[/snapback]​*


use a glass hammer, it'll shatter nicely.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jun 26 2005, 02:09 PM
> *use a glass hammer, it'll shatter nicely.
> [snapback]3322952[/snapback]​*


...you might have mist what which item i was tearing up with a hammer....


----------



## theoglean

I got a 21' hydro hose 1/2" I.D.


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 26 2005, 03:54 PM
> *...you might have mist what which item i was tearing up with a hammer....
> [snapback]3323394[/snapback]​*


lol, either way the stupidity factor is there. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

use a stainless leader hose fool, for the 50th time :uh:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 26 2005, 06:58 PM
> *use a stainless leader hose fool, for the 50th time  :uh:
> [snapback]3323927[/snapback]​*


yeah, i have nto really seen you once say, o no mark, do not use hydraulic hose. use some stainless. well i got a shit load of 1/2 braided line from tom, im going to run that off the compressor down the frame till its turns to c-channel frame and switch over to hydraulic. the steel line, if hot will melt the plastic line. also the line always gives out right out of the compressor. so i belive this will be a good mix


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 27 2005, 12:30 AM
> *yeah, i have nto really seen you once say, o no mark, do not use hydraulic hose. use some stainless.  well i got a shit load of 1/2 braided line from tom, im going to run that off the compressor down the frame till its turns to c-channel frame and switch over to hydraulic. the steel line, if hot will melt the plastic line. also the line always gives out right out of the compressor. so i belive this will be a good mix
> [snapback]3324746[/snapback]​*


oh ya, i havent :biggrin:


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 05:24 AM
> *oh ya, i havent  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3325995[/snapback]​*


He was thinking it though! I am taking great interest in this thread. I am gonna have to go to my guys in the Hose Shop and have them make me a 2 or three foot length of heat-resistent hose to come off of the compressor. I take it that running straight dot line off of the york is gonna be a no no!?

- Brad


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Jun 27 2005, 02:58 PM
> *He was thinking it though! I am taking great interest in this thread. I am gonna have to go to my guys in the Hose Shop and have them make me a 2 or three foot length of heat-resistent hose to come off of the compressor. I take it that running straight dot line off of the york is gonna be a no no!?
> 
> - Brad
> [snapback]3327897[/snapback]​*


that should be common sence brad


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 27 2005, 08:18 PM
> *that should be common sence brad
> [snapback]3329008[/snapback]​*


sense when?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 06:29 PM
> *sense when?
> [snapback]3329066[/snapback]​*


fuuuuck you dan, :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

My senses deceive me!


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 27 2005, 07:18 PM
> *that should be common sence brad
> [snapback]3329008[/snapback]​*


Mark,

I had no idea that the damn Yorks got that hot! I haven't ran mine yet. I have been on here for a while now and this is the first time anyone has mentioned a heat problem effecting the air line coming out of the York.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Jun 27 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Mark,
> 
> I had no idea that the damn Yorks got that hot! I haven't ran mine yet. I have been on here for a while now and this is the first time anyone has mentioned a heat problem effecting the air line coming out of the York.
> [snapback]3329657[/snapback]​*


yo dat shit be gettin hot like a mofo, mofo..

specially when you be filln 20 galenz to 300 psi all da time


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Jun 27 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Mark,
> 
> I had no idea that the damn Yorks got that hot! I haven't ran mine yet. I have been on here for a while now and this is the first time anyone has mentioned a heat problem effecting the air line coming out of the York.
> [snapback]3329657[/snapback]​*


yeah,....who knew. frition and pressure would make heat.

but no, this is not the first time. i have busted line and so had dan


----------



## Kaos

for my compressor im using 1/2" stainless steel bainded hose and havent had a problem at all..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Kaos_@Jun 28 2005, 07:46 AM
> *for my compressor im using 1/2" stainless steel bainded hose and havent had a problem at all..
> [snapback]3331860[/snapback]​*


what compressor


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

dammit mark, put that fucking stainless steel line on there and quit your bitching. you know this line put up with the punishment if it stayed on my lincoln.


----------



## Moco

i've ran it all and had it all blow on me. i had regular airlines, high pressure airlines, steel braided, hydraulic hose, and hydraulic "flame resistant" hose, aluminum hose; and they've all busted on me. before going to hydraulic hose, i had a copper hose and that thing only changed colors on me. i didnt run it for long enough to find out if it would bust on me also, i think i will though pretty soon. 

the steel braided was probably the worst. it got hot and started melting my wireing for my valves all along the side of my car. its melted a hole in my air line, melted wires, rubbed up against wires and coused them to go bald, and has rubbed up against my headlight wireing harness and almost caused my car to catch on fire...(had smoke coming out from under my hood, cucaracha horn going off while driving down the street, and the dumb thing didnt stop arking out until the wires were burned through), yea, that sucked. 

hydraulic hose seems to last the longest though. my problem seems to be at the fittings. they're made of metal so they get really hot and start melting the line. im going to try another few hydraulic hoses then maybe go back to trying out a copper hose, see how that stands out and since its the only type of hose that hasnt melted on me yet. the steel braided is crap. its steel braided and rubs up against everyting, gets too damn hot and starts melting anything coming into contact with it (which is kinda hard not having anything touching it since it ran from my compressor --> about 10 ft down the side of my car), the line busts where the fitting connects onto it (from the heat), and it rubs holes into things. right now my york is out for the count. its a brand new compressor (out of the junk yard) but my lines from it have started leaking again. 

so far i have gone through the following:

-about 4 aluminum lines
-had to recrimp my stainless steel braided line becasue i went bad, about 5+ times. one time about a 2 foot section of it was messed up. had like 3 holes in different places..so i had to get rid of that section.
-about 5 hydraulic hoses (usually goes bad within the first 4-6 inches)

we'll see what i come up with next...this IS a problem i have not been able to solve yet though...


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

maybe you should make up a stainless steel hardline and have it bent back and forth line a tranny cooler is then after that use some stainless steel braided line or hydro line. that way the stainless cooler takes some of the heat off the compresser.

i dont know why my stainless line lasted. i burned up about 3 compressers. they would get so hot you could smell em burning and the connecting rods would gall up on the crank. i had the ss line burn thru an airline about 3' back from the compresser. after that, all my airlines got sheating. try a truck place. they make a special sheathing for airlines. not that thin split loom wire stuff. this is braided fiberglass with a rubbery coating on the outside.


----------



## Mark

its got hydraulic line back on it, with like 7" of fitting and check valves together and kinda a buffer hahaha what ever...i was feeling like the steel would let the heat get closer to the other line. in my set up the compressor like is like 60" of hydraulic line then switches over the plastic...and i replaced the plastic as well because it was doing that thing there you can really feel the nilon braid


----------



## Dumps

Why doesn't someone try useing one of the products below. They all use either pipe or AN fittings for a leak free seal. Maybe one can be mounted right behind the compressor going up and down so it can catch the air from the fan. As far as the can goes, maybe someone can make it so water or something circulates inside to cool the line. It is just a thought. :biggrin: 
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...43&autoview=sku
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...isplayPrice%7C0
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...isplayPrice%7C0
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...isplayPrice%7C0
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...isplayPrice%7C0
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...43&autoview=sku


----------



## Moco

let me think about it and let it merinate for a couple days... :thumbsup: . the problem i have is usually within the first 6" of hose. maybe i can run a piece of pipe into one of these...lemme think about it..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jul 5 2005, 01:17 PM
> *let me think about it and let it merinate for a couple days...  :thumbsup: .  the problem i have is usually within the first 6" of hose.  maybe i can run a piece of pipe into one of these...lemme think about it..
> [snapback]3365699[/snapback]​*


i feel like the brass doesnt trasfer heat well. i used a surface temprature gun (point it at the surface and it tells the heat) the compressors head was 255F and the brass check valve thats behinds a brass coupler was 158f and then behinc the check valve is some more brass then the line.


----------



## b_diddy1

Mark,

You beat me to my question. I am going to contact our pneumatic/hydraulic department to see if they have anything they can make that can withstand 250 - 275 degrees and 250+ psi. I will let you know what they come up with ...


----------



## phatphord

I had a braided line company make me up 2ft of hose with stainless braid. No problems. Told them what it was for and that is was in the engine bay and gonna get hot. Same company made all the stainless braided brakelines too.


----------



## Moco

thanks robert. i think i decided im going to make a "radiator" for my york. i still need to take measuremants (sp?) but im going to go with some 1/4" pipe, and make a sort fo S looking radiator. probably go up and down about 4 times, then into a hydraulic line. i think this should take off from the intial heat the compressor shoots out. by the time it gets to the hydraulic line, hopefully its not as hot as it usually would be. the hydraulic line can handle a lot of heat, hopefully it can lost a lot longer with this being done. im going out of town here pretty soon for a couple weeks, but i will be doing it when i get back. need to save up as much money as i can until then.. 

the ones you posted up are nice and all, but a lot of them are made of aluminum and my york has melted a hole into like 4 aluminum lines already.


----------

